Ask HN: What SaaS do you or your business use? - nullundefined
======
dangrossman
You can use something like [https://stackshare.io/](https://stackshare.io/) or
[https://builtwith.com/](https://builtwith.com/) to discover what tools other
businesses like yours are using. Is there something valuable in lists of SaaS
websites from nonspecific HN users?

------
softwarefounder
Quickbooks Online. The greatness of QB functionality (it's improved a lot
since it's initial release), and the benefit of accountants knowing QB, and
being able to access it online without sending over files.

